# ***************** Twelve of our precious dogs have literally been here for 1-2+ years



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Please consider adopting one of these dogs. No one wants to euthanize these babies they have cared for for 1-2 years.


e-mail from volunteer
Post subject: Leitchfield, KY-really hoping for fosters/rescues/volunteers Reply with quote Report post
This post is heartfelt and it is to the point. These dogs are stuck...with no way out and some will need help if they are going to ever find a safe place.

Feel free to contact me with any questions. We still don't have enough fosters and barely enough volunteers to run the shelter. We can't find a place for these guys and for some....they don't have any special needs or requirements. Their appearance just does not help them out of the shelter......

Puppy season is coming and many of our adult dogs will be trapped here for another year (or two or three) if they don't have help getting out soon.

SOME DOGS NEED MORE HELP THAN OTHERS

Buckeye - I can tell you from my experiences here that Buckeye will not make it out of here alive if he doesn't get help soon. Buckeye is not a mean dog. He desperately needs the help of a behaviorist/ trainer/foster home with time for training. Buckeye is unlucky enough to be big, muscular, black, bully and has had an owner that made 'tug' a game with him.. Well, being at the shelter is too much stimulation for many dogs and it is for Buckeye too. When you first get him out in the morning he kind of mobs you and if you have on long sleeves or if he can get a hold of your clothes or leash, he starts tugging on it. He isn't trying to hurt you but he is so exhuberant that he will pinch you in his big strong jaws. He can't understand when you fuss at him or push him off(or attempt to) as this used to be acceptable with whomever he had before. I know that some of our volunteers won't have anything to do with our bullies or bully mixes and if those that do handle him aren't ever vigilant of his surroundings he will
1) pinch a visitor
2) they will claim he bit them
3) there will be a vote that results in him being too much of a liability
4) he will be euthanized
I don't want this to happen to Buckeye. He's a nice boy who just doesn't know his own strength.

FOSTER HOME/FOSTER TRAINER

Stardust - is still very scared of new people and new situations. He needs more experience. Rescues don't seem to be attracted to his --I have a Potty Mouth-- good looks so we need more information about how he would act in a home to get him out of here

Patch - Patch also is scared at the shelter. When he had his own run it was NEVER soiled. He couldn't hold his urine if he didn't get out for 18 hours but he never pooped in it. He is a good dog but he needs a foster home to show just how good he could be.

Keno - a lot of her puppy hyperness is gone. Like a lab as it heads towards two years, Keno is starting to settle into routine some. We all agree she may be the smartest and most trainable dog at the shelter but NO ONE has time to put this theory into practice. Like her mom Flo/Asante you can almost see that she understands english and conversation. Because of her size and color....she is going to need a rescue or foster to find her home for her. No one is going to come to the shelter and take home this girl.

Quinn - needs more experience outside of the shelter and living with so many dogs. Just needs more human contact to be ready for a home.

Becca - even after all the time, Becca is still terrified of us when she is in her run. SHE NEVER SHOWS ANY AGGRESSION AT ALL. Even when she is cowering and shaking as she did in her initial video she will allow you to pet her and move her about with no aggression. She needs help being ready for a home.

Mitzi - Mitzi is less shy now that she was in foster for a while but she still needs help getting out of the shelter. She is a wonderful and loving dog and is a nice med size but sadly she has become stuck here and I think only through being shown to her best advantage by a foster home will she find her perfect family.

Ariel - poor Ariel(like Piper and Keno) has had to grow up here. She is a smart girl and would love to have a person. She needs more attention than we can give so when you do have a little time for her she just climbs all over you. She needs a foster home and getting away from all the stimulation at the shelter or she will be stuck here forever.

Morgan - will not show well at the shelter. I really feel that even going up to the Pharmacy to meet someone would give her a better chance of an adopter taking her. The shelter is too much noise for this girl.

Chaz, Tigger, Rover, Fallon, Carmel, Babette, Felicity, Daisy, Bentley, Honey, Sebastian, and most of the other long termers are probably ready to go from here straight to a home.

All of these dogs DESERVE so much better than to live in a shelter run. Let's work together to the best of our talents/abilities to try to make a better life for them.....in Buckeye's case..before it's too late.

Buckeye and video
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13097586

www.graysoncountyhumanesociety.petfinder.org


http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY103.html


----------

